
TMSU 0.5.0 released File tagging for Linux (and now Windows) - oniony
Yo.<p>I&#x27;m the author of TMSU. If you&#x27;ve not heard of it before it&#x27;s my pet project that lets you tag your files (from the command line) and then mount a virtual filesystem that lets you access them, by tag, from any other program, including those with graphical interfaces.<p>I&#x27;ve just released version 0.5.0, which has a number of new features and bug fixes. This version also provides a Windows binary for the first time, though it&#x27;s a bit buggy at the moment and doesn&#x27;t include a virtual filesystem (I&#x27;m working on that).<p>Usage goes something like this:<p><pre><code>    $ tmsu tag photo.jpg holiday country=spain year=2014 family
    $ tmsu tag song.mp3 music big-jazz good
    $ tmsu files music
    song.mp3
    $ tmsu files &quot;year &gt; 2010 and holiday&quot;
    photo.jpg
</code></pre>
You can bring up a virtual filesystem like this:<p><pre><code>    $ mkdir mp
    $ tmsu mount mp
    $ ls mp&#x2F;tags
    big-jazz  country  family  good  holiday  music  year
</code></pre>
Feel free to ask any questions and I&#x27;ll do my best to answer them. Thanks for your time!<p>• Homepage: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tmsu.org&#x2F;<p>• Project: https:&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oniony&#x2F;TMSU&#x2F;<p>• Download: https:&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;oniony&#x2F;TMSU&#x2F;releases&#x2F;0.5.0
======
tonteldoos
Awesome! It's been a while since I've played with this, and recently realised
I need something like this again. Thanks for the update :)

------
antman
Nice. Where do you store the tags?

~~~
oniony
Hi. The tags are stored in a Sqlite3 database. By default the database is
created at ~/.tmsu/default.db but you can create a local database anywhere in
the filesystem with the 'init' command. TMSU will use the local database
automatically whenever your current working directory is beneath that point.

------
fsniper
That's very nice. A virtual tagging file system is a really innovative idea.

